# what cpu cooler do you have, what cpu are you using and your idle/load temperatures??



## nolifer112 (Jul 27, 2009)

so I want to know how different coolers do their job...I have intel core 2 due e8400 @3GHz idle 20-22C and load 35-40C


----------



## chuck216 (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.5 Ghz, Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX.  Idle: 37c Load: 52c measured at core Ambient Temp: 78f


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 27, 2009)

nolifer112 said:


> so I want to know how different coolers do their job...I have intel core 2 due e8400 @3GHz idle 20-22C and load 35-40C



You didn't even list what cooler you're using....in the thread YOU created about CPU coolers lol


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 27, 2009)

Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.6GHz - Xigmatek Dark Knight - Idle: Low 30s. Load: High 40s (MAX)


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 27, 2009)

Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.76Ghz (1.18v) with a Scythe Mugen 2 and two 120mm Slipstreams, Idle around 40c, Load around 65c.

Intel Q9650 @ 3.71Ghz (1.18v) stock Q6700 cooler, Idle around 45c, Load around 67c.

Intel Q6700 @ Stock, IFX-14 passive, Idle around 35c, Load around 56c.

Intel Pentium 4 HT (S478) 3Ghz @ 4.2Ghz (1.485v), Scythe Ninja II with two Thermaltake Cyclo 120mm fans, Idle around 40c, Load around 60c.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Intel Xeon X3370(Q9650)@3.6GHz - Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme Lapped - Idle: 43-48°C Load: 54-56°C - Ambient: 85°F


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 27, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ Stock - Xigmatek Dark Knight - Idle: 25-30°C - Load: 37-45°C - Ambient: 79°F


----------



## G@dn!q (Jul 27, 2009)

C2D E6750@3,6 Ghz - Zalman CNPS 9700 - Idle: 40-43°C - Load: 57 -62°C  Ambient temperature in my room - 31°C!!!


----------



## etrigan420 (Jul 27, 2009)

e8400 @ 4.05, Xiggy Dark Knight, idles at low 40's, loads at high 50's/low 60's.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 27, 2009)

About to replace my tru 120 with a Xiggy S-1283. I'll do some temps with both and post when done.


----------



## Creatre (Jul 27, 2009)

Q6600 @ 3.4ghz on a Xiggy S1283. Idle - 36-40C, Load - 58-64C. Temps are 10C lower than when I had a Arctic Cooler 7 on it, and I had just resat the AC7 and already lowered temps by 5C.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 27, 2009)

Intel Q6600 3.6Ghz @ 1.32V / Xigmatek HDT-S1283 / Idle: 23 - 28*C / Load: 40 - 50*C.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 27, 2009)

Creatre said:


> Q6600 @ 3.4ghz on a Xiggy S1283. Idle - 36-40C, Load - 58-64C. Temps are 10C lower than when I had a Arctic Cooler 7 on it, and I had just resat the AC7 and already lowered temps by 5C.





kyle2020 said:


> Intel Q6600 3.6Ghz @ 1.32V / Xigmatek HDT-S1283 / Idle: 23 - 28*C / Load: 40 - 50*C.



Do you guys run the standard fan that came with it?


----------



## nolifer112 (Jul 27, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> You didn't even list what cooler you're using....in the thread YOU created about CPU coolers lol



sorry I forgot to list my cooler .. but it's gigabytes g-power lite cpu cooler ... in my country it's very cheap and i'm amazed how good it performs...cozmy temperatures are very low I think...idle 20-22C and 35-40 load depending what I do ...


----------



## mosheen (Jul 27, 2009)

Intel E5300 4Ghz@ 1.432v, CoolerMaster Hyper N520, 2x92mm fan 40cfm(total).
Idle: 33*C (stupid stuck sensors).
Load: 50*C (while crunching) more when gaming.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 27, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Do you guys run the standard fan that came with it?



I do but im in chilly england


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Q6600 ek supreme idle 24c load 39c stock clocks
Q6600 true lapped idle: 29c load 42c stock clocks


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2009)

E7400 @ 3.62GHz @ 1.26V
stock Intel Pentium D HSF (4000RPM)
idle 36C
load (OCCT LinPack) 75C

STOCK HEATSINK!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a Gigabyte G-Power II Pro and have had it on 4 different CPU, a x2 5200 windsor(90nm tech)OC'ed to 2974mhz, a e8400 OC'ed as high as 4275mhz(never got above 62'c), zeon 3220 OC'ed at 3600mhz(around same temps as the 8400), and now a q9650 at 3812 mhz(idle around 30'c, full load from 1 hour OCCT linpack run around 70'c). I bought this cooler before I knew much about computer hardware, and have been quite pleased with it's performance.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo 6320@2.8GHZ @1.35v with Coolermaster Hyper TX2 CPU cooler Idle: 27-35*C Load:40-50*C Max


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Cooler Master Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler w/ Active cooled support AMD 7750+ idle core temps 16 C load core temps 35 C


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2009)

P4 stock cooler - 37 idle, 45something load.

The bad news is that my HDD is just as hot.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 29, 2009)

Phenom II 940 @ 3.7 w/ 1.45v 
Scythe Mugen2 w/ Slipstreams 1900rpm push/pull
Idle 34c Load 54c
Ambient 29c


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Tuniq Tower 120 [default fan, lowest setting]
e2140 3.2ghz 1.450v

ambient 77f
idle 32-33c
load 43-45c


----------



## newfellow (Aug 29, 2009)

Thermaltake V1 + AS5 on copper
Q9450 ~3,67Ghz

Idle: ~28-33 degrees (depending on day. ;P at 28c on room it 33c)
Load: ~48, 68 degrees (Normal load, IBT v2 load)


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 1, 2009)

PII 955 @ stock with a Noctua U-12P with idle ~41C and load ~49.  It will be much lower once I get the second fan on the thing.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thermaltake V1 - Intel e8400 @ 3.93GHz

Idle







Load






Load during WPrime 32M


----------



## rampage (Sep 1, 2009)

E8600 @ 4.33 GHZ @ 1.25v

water cooling
(Laing D5 Vario pump + D-TEK FuZion v2 CPU Block + 240mm Rad + 360mm Rad + DD gtx280 water block)

idle >  26 /30c (wont show lower dure to stuck thermal sensors)
load > 52/52c

cant rember the temps when at stock (3.33ghz) but i think there in the low 40's with 1v vcore

aslo cant load pics im at work


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 1, 2009)

Phenom II x4 810 @2.6 with stock cooler. have not turned system on yet so i dont know how well it cools.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

rampage said:


> E8600 @ 4.33 GHZ @ 1.25v
> 
> water cooling
> (Laing D5 Vario pump + D-TEK FuZion v2 CPU Block + 240mm Rad + 360mm Rad + DD gtx280 water block)
> ...



I swear we have twin processors! Mine does 4.33ghz @ 1.25v as well, though I run it at 4ghz 1.2v.

Anyways, cooling:
D-Tek Fuzion v2, MCP 355 pump, XSPC reservoir top, XSPC RX120 radiator.

4ghz 1.2v
Ambient temp: 21c
Core Temps: idle 32c  load(Linpack) 52c


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 1, 2009)

codyjansen said:


> Phenom II x4 810 @2.6 with stock cooler. have not turned system on yet so i dont know how well it cools.



Then you have won the prize at 0 degree's...


----------

